# Foton 45 tractor Hydraulics stopped



## Anthony7 (Apr 17, 2017)

Foton 45 tractor , hydraulic rear linkage and and front end loader hydraulic s stopped working. It has hydraulic fluid. Why won't they work? Could it. Be a hydraulic pump?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Anthony, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your hydraulic pump may have lost prime (air in the pump suction). Have you ever changed the hydraulic filter? Does it have a suction screen?......might need cleaning. Hydraulic reservoir full? Are there any oil leaks along the suction line, possibly indicating where air may enter the pump suction?

After confirming all of the above is satisfactory, remove the high pressure line from the hydraulic pump, and crank the engine (Do not allow the engine to start, or you'll make a mess). Have a large bucket under the pump. See if the pump will deliver fluid. 

If the pump does not deliver fluid, apply a small pressure (15-20 psi) to the reservoir with compressed air and crank engine to see if it will deliver. 

If no results, time to replace the hydraulic pump.


----------



## Anthony7 (Apr 17, 2017)

Harvey , thanks heaps for getting back to me. I won't be back down to my block for another week but when I head back down I will try what you told me. I'll let you know how I go next week. Can't thank you enough.. Anthony


----------

